# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Perse Filluan  Kryqezatat

## Darius

*E verteta mbi Kryqezatat*





Ka shume keqkuptime dhe informacion te gabuar persa i perket kryqezatave. Ne pergjithesi kryqezatat pershkruhen si nje sere luftrash te shenjta kunder Islamit, te drejtuara nga pape te infektuar nga mania e pushtetit dhe fanatike fetare. Ato konsiderohen si nje njolle e zeze intolerance dhe arrogance ne historine e katolicizmit ne vecanti dhe Civilizimit Perendimor ne pergjithesi. Sipas kesaj teorie, nje grup proto imperialistesh injektuan agresionin perendimor ndaj paqesores Lindje te Mesme dhe deformuan kulturen e ndritshme myslimane duke e katandisur ate ne nje germadhe. 

Por sa e vertete eshte kjo? 

E verteta qendron krejt ndryshe. Kryqezatat ishin luftra mbrojtese. Ato ishin nje pergjigje direkte ndaj agresionit myslimane, nje perpjekje per te rikthyer si dhe mbrojtur tokat e krishtera nga pushtimet myslimane. 

Ne shekullin e 11-te, te krishteret ishin njerez te qete dhe aspak fanatiket paranojake qe mendohet se mund ishin.  Ndersa myslimanet sa kishin filluar te pretendonin per tokat e tyre. Ndonese vete myslimanet mund te jene paqesore, vete feja Islame lindi ne lufte dhe u rrit e tille me te njejtin mentalitet. Qe nga koha e Muhametit, menyra e zgjerimit te islamit dhe e mylsimaneve ishte nepermjet shpates. Mendimi mysliman e ndan boten ne dy pjese, ate islame dhe ate te luftes. Ndersa krishterimi dhe cdo fe tjeter jo myslimane nuk ka nje ndarje te tille. Te krishteret dhe cifutet mund te tolerohen ne nje vend mysliman nen nje rregjim mysliman. Por ne islamin tradicional vendet e krishtera dhe cifute duhe te shkaterrohen dhe tokat e tyre te pushtohen. 

Kur Muhameti luftonte kunder Mekes ne shekullin e 7-te, krishterimi ishte feja dominuese, e fuqishme dhe e pasur ne rrajon. Si nje besim i Perandorise Romake, ajo shtrihej ne gjithe Mesdheun, perfshi dhe Lindjen e Mesme ku dhe kishte lindur. Pra bota e krishtere ishte nje shenjester kryesore per kalifet e hershem dhe do mbetej e tille per lideret myslimane ne mijevjecaret e ardhshem.  

Me nje energji te madhe, luftetaret e Islamit sulmuan te krishteret menjehere mbas vdekjes se Muhametit. Dhe ata ishin me te vertete shume te suksesshem. Palestina, Siria, Egjypti, dikur vende nga me te krishterat ne bote, u rrenuan dhe thermuan. Brenda shekullit te 8-te ushtrite myslimane kishin pushtuar gjithe Afriken e Veriut qe ishte e krishtere si dhe Spanjen. Ne shekullin e 11-te, turqit Selxhuk pushtuan Azine e Vogel (Turqine e sotme) qe kishte qene e krishtere qe ne kohen e Shen Palit. Perandoria e Vjeter Romake e njohur ne historine moderne si Perandoria Bizantine ishte katandisur me e vogel se Greqia. Ne nje gjendje te deshperuar, perandori ne Kostandinopoje i ben thirrje te krishtereve ne Europen Perendimore qe te ndihmojne vellezerit dhe motrat e tyre ne Lindje. Kjo eshte ajo qe lindi kryqezatat. Nuk ishin pjelle e mendjes se nje pape apo agresivitetit te ndonje grupi kaloresish.  Ishte nje pergjigje kunder 4 shekujve pushtime gjate te cilave myslimanet kishin pushtuar 2/3 e botes se vjeter te krishtere. Kishte ardhur nje moment qe krishterimi duhej te mbrohej ose t’i nenshtrohej islamit. Kryqezatat ishin mbrojtja. 

Papa Urbani II i beri thirrje kaloresve te krishterimit qe te ndalonin dyndjen dhe pushtimet islame ne Keshillin e Klermontit ne vitin 1095. Dhe pergjigja ishte e papare. Me mijera luftetare u betuan perpara kryqit dhe u pergatiten per lufte. Perse e bene kete gje? Pergjigja ndaj kesaj pyetje eshte keqkuptuar gjeresisht. Ne prag te Ndergjegjesimit, eshte gjithmone supozuar se kryqezoret ishin fshatare e njerez pa asnje shprese te cilet i pane kryqezatat si nje menyre pasurimi duke grabitur pasuri e gje te gjalle ne toka te largeta. Dhe se ata kryqetare qe shprehnin ndenja meshire dhe vete sakrifice si dhe dashuri ndaj Zotit nuk duheshin marre seriozisht. Por ne fakt e verteta eshte krejt ndryshe.  Gjate dy dekadave te fundit studimet e ndryshme e kane rrezuar kete pretendim. Studiuesit dhe shkollaret kane zbuluar se kaloresit kryqetare ishin ne pergjithesi njerez te pasur, pronare tokash ne Europe. E megjithate ata ishin te gatshem te hiqnin dore nga cdo gje vetem e vetem qe te ishin pjese e misionit te shenjte. Te kryeje nje kryqezate nuk ishte dicka e lire nga ana financiare. Cdo lord i pasur mund fare thjeshte te varferohej nga bashkimi me kryqezaten. Por nuk u mor parasysh asgje e tille dhe ata ishin te paret qe jo vetem ju bashkuan asaj por dhe e financuan me bujari ate. Ka patur nga ata qe kur ktheheshin nga kryqezatat ishin pasuruar pasi ne ate kohe placka e luftes ishte pjese e fushatave pushtues dhe luftarake. Por pjesa derrmuese eshte kthyer mbrasht pa asnje perfitim. 

Papa Urbani II i dha kryqetareve dy direktiva, qe do mbeteshin per shekuj  shtyllat kryesore te kryqazatave. E para ishte te shpetonion te krishteret ne Lindje. Sipas Profesorit Jonathan Riley-Smith, specialist i epokes se kryqezatave, marrja pjese ne kryqezate shihej si nje akt dashurie ndaj fqinjit, nje akt meshire ndaj vellezerve te krishtere qe po vuanin nen sundimin mysliman. Ashtu sic i shkruante dhe Papa Innocenti III Kaloresve Templare, “Ju zbatoni fjalet e ungjillit, nuk ka dashuri me te madhe dhe perkushtim me te madh se dhenia e jetes per mikun tend”. Direktiva e dyte ishte clirimi i Jeruzalemit dhe vendeve te tjera te shnderruara ne te shenjta nga jeta e Krishtit. Fjala kryqezate eshte nje fjale moderne. Kryqetaret mesjetare e konsideronin veten si pilgrime qe kryenin akte te drejta ne rrugetimin e tyre drejt shenjterimit. Rimarrja e Jeruzalemit nuk ishte nje pushtim apo kolonializim but nje akt restaurimi dhe nje deklarate e paster dashurie ndaj Zotit. 

Shpesh eshte aluduar se qellimi i Kryqezatave ishte konvertimi i botes myslimane. Por kjo eshte shume larg te vertetes. Sipas kendveshtrimit te te krishtereve mesjetare, myslimanet ishin armiqte e Krishtit dhe te Kishes. Ishte detyra e kryqetareve qe te mbronin dhe luftonin per kete. Kjo ishte e gjitha. Myslimanet te cilet jetonin ne territoret e rimarra nga te krishteret lejoheshin te mbanin pronat e tyre si dhe gjene e gjalle e mbi te gjitha fene e tyre. Ne fakt gjate gjithe historise se Kryqezates, ne Jeruzalem numri i myslimaneve e kalonte ndjeshem ate te te kirhstereve. Vetem ne shekullin e 13-te franceskanet filluan perpjekjet per te konvertuar myslimanet. Por ato perpjekje ishin te pafrytshme dhe u braktisen. Sidoqofte, gjithmone keto perpjekje ishin paqesore dhe pa asnje akt dhune. 

Kryqezatat ishin luftra dhe do ishte teresisht e gabuar qe ato te karakterizohen si dicka e mire dhe me qellime te mira. Luftrat mbeten luftra. Dhe si ne cdo lufte kishte dhune brutale. Kishte padrejtesi, grabitje, vjedhje, krime. Dhe keto jane ato qe zakonisht kujtohen sot. Gjate diteve te kryqezates se pare ne 1095, nje bande e udhehequr nga Konti Emicho i Leiningenit vepronte pergjate Rinit duke grabitur e vrare gjithe cifutet qe gjente perpara. Peshkopet lokale u perpoqen ta ndalonin masakren. Por ne syte e atyre luftetareve, cifutet ishin armiqte e Krishtit. Dhe per kete arsye vrasja dhe grabitja e tyre nuk perbente krim. Dhe me te vertete keta luftetare besonin se po benin dicka te drejte pasi parate e cifuteve mund te perdoreshin per te financuar Kryqezaten. Por ata ishin gabim dhe kisha e denoi me force sulmin kunder cifuteve. 

50 vjet me pas kur filloi kryqezata e dyte, Shen Bernard ne menyre te vazhdueshme predikonte qe cifutet te mos persekutoheshin. Megjithate nje murg sivella i tij i quajtur Radulf nxiti njerezit ne dhune kunder cifuteve te Rihnit, pavaresisht letrave te Bernardit ku kerkonte qe te ndalonte dhunen. Ky i fundit u detyrua te udhetonte per ne Gjermani ku u perball me Radulf dhe i dha fund masakrave.  Shpesh mendohet se rrenjet e Holokausit duhet te kerkohen qe ne kete periudhe, pra ne pogromet mesjetare. Dhe ka mundesi te jete keshtu. Por sidoqofte, ndonese cifute te shumte u vrane gjate kryqezatave, qellimi i Kryqezatave nuk ishte aspak vrasja e cifuteve. Madje komplet e kunderta: Papet, peshkopet dhe predikuesit ne Europe e ben te qarte qe cifutet e Europes te lihen te qete. Ne nje lufte moderne sot vdekje te tilla tragjike i quajne si deme kolaterale.

----------

jarigas (13-09-2015)

----------


## Darius

*Deshtimi i Kryqezatave*

Kryqezata e Pare ishte nje perpjekje e paorganizuar.  Nuk kishte komandant dhe as herarki. Ishin vetem mijera luftetare pa asnje furnizim apo strategji te detajuar qe marshonin ne thellesi te territoreve armike, te dedikuar ndaj nje kauze sic ishte ajo e mbrojtjes nga sulmet islamike. Shume prej tyre vdiqen nga uria ose semundjet. Ishte nje fushate e ashper qe gjithomne dukej sikur do perfundonte ne nje katastrofe. E megjithate ne menyre te habitshme, kjo kryqezate ja doli mbane dhe perfundoi me sukses. Ne vitin 1098 kryqtaret kishin rimare Nikean dhe Antioch. Ne Korrik 1099 ata moren Jerusalemin dhe filluan ndertimin e nje shteti te krishtere ne Palestine. Merret me mend gezimi i madh ne Europe pasi frika qe kishte ngjallur dyndja islamike me ne fund po dilte. 

Por ne te vertete dynja islamike nuk ishte stepur aspak. Kur flasim per Mesjeten ne e shohim Europen per ate qe u be dhe jo se cfare ishte ne realitet. Kolosi i botes mesjetare nuk ishte krishterimi por Islami. Kryqezatat kane rendesine e madhe te tyre sepse u perpoqen ta ndryshonin kete raport. Por vetem kryqezata e pare ishte ajo qe pati nje impakt te vertete ndaj dyndjes islame. Ne shekujt qe pasuan dhe me kryqezatat e tjera cdo gje vetem sa shkoi tatepjete. Kur qyteti i Edessas ra ne duart e turqve dhe kurdve ne vitin 1144 pati nje mbeshtetje te madhe nga populli ne Europe per nje kryqezate te re. Ajo u drejtua nga dy mbreter, Luisi VII i Frances dhe Conrad III i Gjermanise dhe u predikua nga vete Shen Bernardi. Kjo kryqezate deshtoi mjerueshem.  Shumica e kryqetareve u vrane. Ata qe arriten te kthehen ne jerusalem vetem sa e bene situaten akoma me keq pasi sulmuan Damaskun qe ishte i myslimaneve, nje qytete qe me pare sidoqofte kishte qene nje pike kryesore e krishterimit. 

Nga kjo disfate te krishteret ne Europe u detyruan te pranin jo vetem rritjen ne vazhdim te force myslimane por dhe qartesine se Zoti po denonte perendimin per mekatet e bera. Si rezultat ne gjithe Europen linden grupime e levizje me karakter fetare me qellimin per te pastruar shoqerine e krishtere dhe qene kembim kjo e fundit te shnderrohet e denje per nje fitore ne Lindje. Pra marrja pjese ne kryqezate ne fund te shekullit te 12-te u kthye ne nje perpjekje te plote per te lufuar. Cdo person, pavaresisht sa i dobet apo i forte, i pasur apo i varfer ishte, u thirr nen arme. Luftetaret u kerkuan qe te sakrifikonin pasurine e tyre dhe nese do dilte nevoja edhe jeten e tyre per te mbrojtur Lindjen e Krishtere. Ndersa ne vendlindje cdo i krishtere ju be thirrje qe te mbeshteste kryqezatat me lutje, agjerime dhe dhurata. E megjithate force e myslimaneve sa shkonte e rritej. Saladini e kishte kalitur boten myslimane te Lindjes se Afert ne nje qenie te vetme ndersa panderprere predikonte xhihad ndaj te krishtereve. Ne vitin 1187 ne Betejen e hattin, ushtria e tij shfarosi forcat e bashkuara te Mbreterise se Krishtere te Jeruzalemit dhe arriten te fusin ne dore nje pjese te cmuar te Kryqit te Vertete. Te lena komplet pa mbrojtje, qytete te tera te krishtera filluan te dorezohen nje mbas nje duke arritur kulmin me dorezimin e Jeruzalemit ne 2 tetor. 

Si pergjigje erdhi Kryqezata e trete. Ajo u drejtua nga Perandori Frederik I Barbarosa i Perandorise Gjermane, Mbreti Filip II Augustus i Frances dhe Mbreti Rikard Zemerluani i Anglise. Kjo ishte nje nderrmarje madheshtore megjithese jo dhe aq sa kishin shpresuar te krishteret. Frederiku i cili ishte i moshuar, u mbyt ndersa kalonte me kal nje lum dhe forcat e tij u kthyen mbrapsht perpara se te arrinin ne Token e Shenjte. Filipi dhe Rikardi erdhen me anije por grindja e tyre e vazhdueshme vetem sa acaroi me keq situaten e percarjes qe mbreteronte ne Palestine. Mbasi rimoren Akren, mbreti i Frances u kthey ne shtepi dhe shpenzoi kohen duke gerryer pronat franceze te Rikardit. Pergjegjesia per kryqezaten ra ne preherin e Rikardit i cili duke qene nje luftetar i talentuar dhe teoricien i afte ushtarak, i drejtoi trupat e krishtera drejt fitoreve te shumta duke rimarre gjithe bregdetin. Por Jeruzalemi nuk ndodhej ne bregdet dhe mbas dy tentativave te deshtuara per te siguruar rruget e furnizimeve per ne Qytetin e Shenjte, Rikardi u detyrua te hiqte dore. 

Duke premtuar qe do kthehej nje dite, ai siguroi nje armpushim me Saladinin dhe akses per pilgrimet ne Jeruzalem. Por kjo ishte nje pilule e hidhur per t’u gelltitur. Deshira per t’i kthyer Jeruzalemin krishterimit si dhe rifituar Kryqin e Vertete vazhdoi te ishte shume e madhe ne Europe. Kryqezatat e shekullit te 13-te ishin me te medha e te finanxuara me mire si dhe te organizuara me mire. Por edhe ato deshtuan. Kryqezata e Katert (1201-1204) u sabotua ne momentin kur u be pre e nje rrjeti intrigash te politikes Bizantine te cilet perendimoret asnjehere nuk e kuptuan teresisht. Ata devijuan per ne Konstandinopoje per te mbeshtetur nje pretendent fronii cili premtoi per shperblime te majme si dhe mbeshtetje per Token e Shenjte. E megjithate ne momentin qe mori fronin e Cezarit, bamemiresit e tij zbuluan se ai nuk mund te mbante premtimet e bera. Pra duke u tradhetuar nga miqte e tyre greke, kryqetaret ne vitin 1204 sulmuan, moren dhe ne menyre brutale grabiten Konstandinopojen, qytetin me madheshtor te krishter te botes. Papa Innocent III i cili me pare kishte ckisheruar gjithe kryqezaten, i denoncoi me force kryqetaret. Por smbetej me gje tjeter per te bere. Ngjarjet tragjike te vitit 1204 mbyllen nje dere te hekurt midis Katolike Romane dhe Ortodokseve Greke, nje dere qe edhe sot Papa Gjon Pali II nuk ka qene ne gjendje ta hape megjithe deshiren e tij te mire. Eshte shume ironike kur mendon se Kryqezata qe u krijua si rezultat direkt i deshires se katolikeve per te ndihmuar vellezerit e tyre ortodoks jo vetem qe nuk i bashkoi te dy grupet por i ndau dhe me keq, madje ne menyre te pariparueshme. 

Pjesa e mbetur e Kryqezatave te shekullit te 13-te beri dicka me shume. Kryqezata e Peste (1217-1221) ja arriti per nje kohe te shkurter te rimerrte Damietta ne Egjypt por myslimanet e munden ushtrine e krishtere dhe e pushtuan qytetin serisht. Shen Luisi IX i Frances drejtoi dy kryqezata gjate gjithe jetes se tij. Edhe e para po ashtu arriti te merrte Damietta por u ripushtua nga egjyptianet dhe Luisi u detyrua te braktiste qytetin. Ndonese Luisi qendroi per disa vjet ne Token e Shenjte duke shpenzuar lirshe, ne fortifikime mbrojtese, ai asnjehere nuk e realizoi deshiren e tij me te madhe: te clironte Jeruzalemin. Ne vitin 1270 kur udhehoqi nje tjeter kryqezate, ai ishte nje burre i moshuar dhe vdiq nga epidemite qe rane ne kamp. Mbas vdekjes se Shen Luisit, lideret e pameshirshem myslimane, Baybars dhe Kalavun kryen nje xhihad te pashembellt per nga egersia ndaj te krishtereve ne Palestine. Brenda vitit 1291 myslimanet ja kishin dale mbane te zhduknin edhe kryqetarin e fundit duke e fshire perfundimisht nga harta mbreterine e kryqezatave. Pavaresisht perpjekjeve te shumta, te krishteret nuk arriten me te vendosnin kemben e tyre aty deri ne shekullin e 19-te. 

*Lufta e Europes per Ekzistence*

Mund te mendohet se 3 shekuj humbje te vazhdueshme mund te kene shuar nga mendja e europianeve fjalen kryqezate. Por nuk ishte aspak keshtu. Ne nje fare menyre, atyre nuk ju mbetej alternative tjeter. Mbreterite myslimane te shekullit 14-te, 15-te, dhe 16-te po beheshin gjithmone e me te fuqishme. Turqit otomane jo vetem pushtuar vellezerit e tyre myslimane duke unifikuar ne kete menyre islamin por vazhdonin te shtyheshin drejt perendimit duke marre Konstandinopojen dhe drejtuar thelle e me thelle nga Europa. Ne shek e 15-te kryqezatat nuk ishin me detyra meshire ndaj njerezve ne toka te largeta por nje perpjekje per te shpetuar pjesen e mbetur te krishterimit. Europianet me ne fund filluan te merrnin parasysh idene se islami mund te arrinte qellimin e tij final, pushtimin e gjithe botes se krishtere. 

Dhe kjo pothuajse ndodhi. Ne vitin 1480, Sulltan Mehmeti mori Otranton dhe synonte ta perdorte si katapulte per pushtimin e Italise. Roma u evakuua. Por sulltani vdiq menjehere pas dhe plani i tij vdiq bashke me te. Ne vitin 1529 Sulejmani i Madherishem synoi Vienen. Sikur te mos kishte qene per kohen e keqe me shira te papare te cilat ngadalsuan progresin e tij dhe e detyruan te braktiste shume nga artillerine qe kishte me vete, eshte e sigurt qe turqit do kishin arritur te merrnin qytetin. E me pas Gjermania thjesht do ndodhej nen meshiren e tyre. Ndersa ndodhnin keto ngjarje, dicka e re po gatuhej ne Europe, dicka e paprecedente ne historine njerezore. Rilindja, e lindur nga nje perzjerje e cuditshme e vlerave romake, meshires mesjetare dhe nje respekti te vecante per tregti dhe sipermarrje cuan ne te tjera levizje si humanizmi, revolucionin shkencor dhe epoken e eksplorimit. Edhe kur po luftonte per jeten e saj, Europa pergatitej per tu zgjeruar ne shkalle globale. Reformimi protestant i cili mohoi papacine dhe doktrinen e ktheu kryqezaten ne dicka te pamendueshme per shumicen e europianeve duke ja lene barren e saj vetem katolikeve. Ne vitin 1571, nje Lidhje e Shenjte, qe ne vetvehte ishte nje Kryqezate, mundi floten osmane ne Lepanto. Sidoqofte fitore te tilla mbeten sporadike. Kercenimi mysliman ishte neutralizuar nga ana ekonomike. 

Ndersa Europa forcohej e rritej si ne fuqi ashtu dhe pasuri, tuqit e dikurshem, te fuqishem e te sofistikuar, duket sikur mbeten ne vend e ne gjendje apatie. Ne kete pike nuk kishte me nevoje per nje kryqezate te re. I Semuri i Bosforit u hoq zvarre deri ne shekullin e 20-te kur ne me fund u shojt duke lene nga mbrapa kaosin ne te cilen gjendet sot Lindja e Mesme. Pavaresisht nese i admirojme ose jo kryqetaret, nje gje eshte fakt i sigurt, bota qe njohim sot nuk do kishte ekzistuar pa perpjekjet dhe sakrificat e tyre. Kryqezatat filluan e vazhduan si pergjigje e agresionit islamik dhe ishte arma qe shpetoi Europen nga dyndja islame. Nese nuk do ishin kryqezatat, gjithe krishterimi do kishte pesuar fatin qe pesoi dhe zoroastrianizmi i cili u zhduk totalisht prej islamit. 


*Pergatitur nga Darius*

----------

jarigas (13-09-2015)

----------


## Wrangler

Kryqzatat ishin nje kasaphane, si dhe nje deshtim total nga ana strategjike por edhe nga ana ekonomike per vendet organizatore. Shume kryzata mund t'i krahasoj me sulmet e organizates ISIS ndaj monumenteve historike. Katastrofe e vertete !! I vetmi ekspansion i vlefshem ishte çlirimi i Spanjes.

----------


## Darius

Te lutem lexo cfare kam shkruar qe te mesosh se cfare ishin kryqezatat.

----------


## Evian

> Ato konsiderohen si nje njolle e zeze intolerance dhe arrogance ne historine e katolicizmit ne vecanti dhe Civilizimit Perendimor ne pergjithesi. Sipas kesaj teorie, nje grup proto imperialistesh injektuan agresionin perendimor ndaj paqesores Lindje te Mesme dhe deformuan kulturen e ndritshme myslimane duke e katandisur ate ne nje germadhe.
> 
> Por sa e vertete eshte kjo? 
> 
> E verteta qendron krejt ndryshe. Kryqezatat ishin luftra mbrojtese.


E verteta qendron krejt ndryshe, dmth, tash e sa vite besonim qe kryqezatat ishin te kcija, e tash e tutje, do besojm qe ata vetem keq, nuk beren.

----------


## Sayan2003

Per shekuj me rradh jon mbajt shkrime historike per kasaphonen qe kan bo t'krishteret ndaj muslimonve neper kryqzata dhe tashi pikrisht pas 1 mij vjetve u gjet e verteta  :kryqezohen:  

Para 1 mij vjetve perendimi jetote n'sketerr dhe barbarizem dhe lindja ishte civilizimi botror. Diku n'vitin 870 e.s khalifi Harun Rashid i dergoi nje or muri mbretit te Frances Charlemagne. Prifterinjt e at'hershem kur e pane u tremben dhe e shkatrrrun gjat notes se menoshin se mrena kishte djaj. 

Sa e njofin te krishteret historin e tyre nuk e njef kush. Vet Vatikani ka kerku falje per kasaphonen e kryqzatave e tashi na dalin sa mendjendritur dhe nxjerrin teori qe kryqzatat ishin lufta mbrojtse. lol

Edhe Osmanlinjte luft mbrojtse kan bo ndaj shqiptarve?

----------

Wrangler (10-09-2015)

----------


## Wrangler

> Te lutem lexo cfare kam shkruar qe te mesosh se cfare ishin kryqezatat.


Vetem mesim nuk ka ne ato çfar ke shkruar. Eshte nje disinformim nga fillimi deri ne fund. Nuk po shkruaj me tutje per te mbushur mendjen, pasi e di qe çdo gje qe bie ne kundershtim me trurin tend do te fshihet nga forumi.

----------


## Darius

Ne kundershtim me trurin tim? Pse sipas teje keto jane pjelle e trurit tim? Atehere e bejme keshtu, une shpenzova goxha kohe qe e pergatita dhe e solla ne forum. E mbusha me argumenta qe sipas teje na qenkan disinformim. Shkruajta e pergatita 5 faqe e gjysem ne word. Ti me nje rrjesht na e hidhke poshte. Ma argumento ku eshte disinformimi dhe na sill ti informatat e tua te vyera. Veytem se mos harro, qe te besh kete duhet te ulesh e te hapesh librat e te lexosh perpara, jo links ne internet. Se ketu qendron dhe e keqja ne forumin tone, njerezit jane te gjithe kompetente dhe dine nga cdo gje. Une e kuptoj qe te paska pickuar komenti im qe te lexosh e te mesosh. Por mos u ndje i turperuar nga padija. Ndjeu i turperuar kur perdor injorancen si dije. 

p.s. Mos i kalo here tjeter komentet ne sulme personale. Sepse ska gje me te ulet e me te pavertete se sa komenti qe ke bere ne fund te shkrimit tend. Ti dhe te tjeret qe po me shkembeni falenderime futeni e lexoni ato qe shkruaj une. Skeni as ***** e as kapacitet te pergatisini keto qe shkruaj une. Por te pakten bej minimumin, respekto mundin dhe kohen e shpenzuar nga te tjeret. Kapadaiun beje jashte forumit.

----------


## Darius

> E verteta qendron krejt ndryshe, dmth, tash e sa vite besonim qe kryqezatat ishin te kcija, e tash e tutje, do besojm qe ata vetem keq, nuk beren.


Si e ke lexuar shkrimin? Nje rrjesht ne fillim, nje ne mes e nje ne fund? Ma gjej pjesen ku thote qe kryqezatat ishin te mira dhe qe nuk ben keq?

Perkundrazi thuhet qarte: Ishin lufte dhe ska lufte te mire. Lufta shkakton viktima. Lufta shkakton varferi e mjerim. Ti beson dhe qe Skenderbeu ishte tradhetar. Beson dhe qe turku te solli ne Kosove. Beson dhe qe turku te shpetoi nga serbi. Nuk eshte faji im se cfare beson ti apo se me cfare ta kane mbushur koken ty. Kryqezatat ishin pergjigje e sulmeve e pushtimeve barbar islamike. Pastaj nuk doli tani ky fakt. Tani e hodha une ne forum. Se cfare kane qene e per cfare jane bere kryqezatat, kjo eshte ditur me kohe. Thjesht mungonte si informacion ne forumin tone.

Dua te shtoj dhe dicka tjeter. Sidomos per ju qe pervec fese ose ndonje rrjesht me 3 fjale koment neper tema sdini gje tjeter: Respektoni punen e tjetrit dhe lodhjen e deshiren per te sjelle shkrime ne forum. Kur keni kundershti per ato qe lexoni, komentoni si njerez e me respekt. Ose perndryshe mbylleni gojen dhe vazhdoni te jeni si hije. Per aq kohe sa nuk kontriboni ne asgje per kete forum, skeni as te drejten me minimale te perbuzni punen e tjetrit.

----------


## Wrangler

Darius, nuk e kuptoj reagimin ose ta them me mire revoltimin tend ndaj postimit tim !! Une nuk kam asgje personale me ty dhe nuk e kuptoj se perse repliken time e quajte te tille. Une nuk kam ndermend te sjell linqe dhe as nuk kam ndermend te hap libra e te postoj per nje teme e cila nuk sjell fryte, per arsye qe e gjithe bota e di dhe e ka dokumentuar si ne libra dhe ne dokumentare televizive nga autor te shquar historie boterore qe Kryqzatat kan qen nje deshtim per nga qellimi i tyre, nje kasaphane ndaj popullsise se pafajshme, si dhe shkatrrim per monumentet kulturore te vendeve ku ata vun kemben. 

Pastaj nuk eshte se une dua te hedh poshte punen tende 5 faqore me nje rrjesht ( pamvarsisht se ti e ke bere nje gje te tille ne shume tema me antare qe kan postuar bindjet e tyre )... Une ta thash qe ne repliken e pare se nuk kam ndermend te sjell kunderargumente ( te cilat i posedoj ne forme qe jo ti, po askush nuk mund t'i kontestoje ) .. por duke te njohur mire dhe pse te njoh mire pasoj dhe pergjigja jote gjithe perbuzje dhe arrogance, te thash qe nuk kam ndermend te kunderpergjigjem se e di qe do t'i fshish dhe do mbash mendimet e tua " te drejta per njerzimn "

----------


## Darius

> E verteta qendron krejt ndryshe, dmth, tash e sa vite besonim qe kryqezatat ishin te kcija, e tash e tutje, do besojm qe ata vetem keq, nuk beren.


Dua te komentoj serisht mbi kete pergjigjen tende sepse me tregon edhe njehere qe ju as qe i lexoni shkrimet fare, vetem komentoni mbi ndonje rrjesht qe lexoni perciptaz. 

Ne materialin qe une pergatita, ne asnje moment nuk thote qe kryqezata ishte gje e mire, qe nuk shkaktoi viktima apo qe nuk shkaktoi mjerim. Ne te kunderten, ne shume vende e kam shkruar per ato qe ndodhen, per krimet e luftes, pogromin ndaj cifuteve etj. Se nga dole ti ne ate konkluzion po vras mendjen dhe se gjej dot. U detyrova dhe e lexova nga a para cfare kam shkruar me dyshimin se mbase kam hartuar ndonje rrjesht qe le te kuptosh se ishin ndryshe nga sa dihet ne histori dhe se gjej dot. Lum ju per forcen e deduktimin qe keni. Ne fakt ne shkrimin tim nuk ka ndonje trajtim specifik mbi krimet gjate kryqezates. Tema merret me shume me faktoret shtytes qe cuan ne fillimin e kryqezates. Pra ka shume ndryshim nga konkluzioni qe ke arritur ti. Serisht, sesi dole ti ne kete konkluzion une se gjej dot. Qofshi ju per mendjen qe keni.

----------


## Darius

> te thash qe nuk kam ndermend te kunderpergjigjem se e di qe do t'i fshish dhe do mbash mendimet e tua " te drejta per njerzimn "


Kjo eshte pikerisht gjeja me e padrejte. Une nuk fshi kurre asgje qe eshte kunder mendimit tim. Do ishte absurditeti me i madh te pretendoja qe te gjithe te mendonin si une. Pra te shprehesh ne ate menyre nuk eshte aspak e drejte, madje eshte shume tendencioze dhe ofenduese. Mendimin tim une nuk kam nevoje ta mbroj ne forum ku nuk njoh realisht asnjerin prej jush. 

Nese ti ke materiale qe na qenkan komplet te pakontestueshme por qe nuk denjon t'i sjellesh ne forum apo te shpenzosh kohen per t'i pergatitur, ajo eshte zgjidhja jote dhe une nuk te gjykoj e as detyroj. Por ne momentin qe ti gjykon e shprehesh ndaj nje materiali dhe nuk e mbeshtet ate me argumenta atehere kjo nuk eshte serioze ne teme. Madje quhet llafollogji. Nese une sipas teje e kam bere kete gje, pra kam degraduar nje shkrim me nje rrjesht, dua te te kujtoj qe kam qene gjithmone i gatshem ta zgjeroj komentin tim dhe paraqes argumenta qe mbeshtesin ate qe them. Pra bindjen time e mbroja dhe me argumenta po te ishte e nevojshme. Mjafton te lexohen temat qe jane hapur vite me pare ne kete nenforum dhe te tjere. Lexo komentet, materialet dhe shkrimet e sjella aty si dhe debatin e bere. Po fatkeqesisht ajo kohe ka ikur, bashke me te dhe ata antare qe kishe qejf te debatoje. Kane mbetur disa sozi banale alla pseudo Qazim Mulleti (i sforcuar) qe te fryne koken me fene apo disa te tjere qe pervec ps e pd nuk dine gje tjeter. Ne thelb nuk te ve faj qe shprehesh ashtu. Fajin me shume ja ve vetes qe ende perpiqem te hap tema e te sjell materiale qe kujtojne emrin dhe famen qe ka patur ky forum dikur. 

Me mire mos e zgjas me fjale te tilla qe jane komplet jashte teme. Besoj i thame se cfare mendojme per komentet e njeri tjetrit. Le ta leme temen per ate qe eshte hapur dhe diskutuar per kryqezatat. 

Qe te jem korrekt me te gjithe, komente jashte temes do fshihen ketej e tutje.

----------


## Wrangler

Ne 1099 masakra e banoreve te Jerusalemit nga ushtria e Kryqezates se pare nuk ishte rezultat i zellit fetar, por zbatimi me gjak te ftohte ... 'spastrimit etnik'."

Darius, nese i ke lexuar librat , shkrimet apo dokumentaret nga autoret  Alan Murray -  Albrecht Classen kan shkruar disa libra mbi fakte te pakontestueshme mbi kryqezatat se çfare ndodhi kur kryqtaret sulmuan qytetin e shenjte Jeruzalemin pas nje rrethimi te gjate . Shume episode pershkruajne dhunen si kryqtaret theren muslimanet dhe banoret hebrenj. Per shembull, Raymond i Aguilers ne librin e tije per kryqtaret shkroi: "Disa prej paganeve u pre koka pa asnje lloj meshire, te tjere u shpuan me heshta, dhe te tjere i torturuan per nje kohe te gjate, dhe ne fund u dogjen ne flake brenda shtepive te tyre apo turra drush. Shume histroiane jan shprehur te bindur se masakra masive ishte rezultat i zellit fetar ndryre, e cila ishte intensifikuar gjate kryqezates dhe luftimeve jashte mureve te Jeruzalemit. Bile qe te jesh ne djeni, profesor Murray ngre disa çeshtje interesante, ai veren gjithashtu se llogarite e masakres jane shume te ngarkuara me frazat biblike dhe shkaterrime skulpturash. Ai shkruan se "perdorimi i gjere i imazheve biblike duket me shume si nje justifikim retrospektive e masakres.


Saladini jua gjeti diagnozen kryqtareve masakrues dhe shkatrrues. Viti 1187 ishte funerali tyre i merituar.

----------


## Darius

Pjese e shkeputur nga materiali im:




> Kryqezatat ishin luftra dhe *do ishte teresisht e gabuar qe ato te karakterizohen si dicka e mire dhe me qellime te mira*. Luftrat mbeten luftra. Dhe si ne cdo lufte *kishte dhune brutale. Kishte padrejtesi, grabitje, vjedhje, krime*. Dhe keto jane ato qe zakonisht kujtohen sot.


Ku qendron kontradikta ketu me ate qe ke sjelle ti? Ku qendron mohimi i asaj qe ke sjelle ti ne paragrafin qe une po citoj?  Autoret qe ke permendur aty e qe jane disa nga te shumtit emra qe eshte mbushur google dhe internet, nuk kane asnje rendesi ne ate qe po them une. Sa here duhet ta them qe ky material nuk mohon apo pohon krimet gjate kryqezatave. Nuk trajton fare sesa u vrane e sa shpetuan. Por merret ne menyre shume specifike me arsyen pse filluan kryqezatat.




> Saladini jua gjeti diagnozen kryqtareve masakrues dhe shkatrrues. Viti 1187 ishte funerali tyre i merituar.


Kjo eshte pershtypja jote personale dhe jo rezultat i asaj qe ndodhi ne histori. Historia tregon qe kryqezata filloi si rezultat i dyndjes islamike.

----------


## Darius

U detyrova e nderrova titullin nga E verteta mbi Kryqezatat ne Perse Filluan Kryqezatat. Keshtu besoj do shmangen komentet e panevojshme per vrasje e krime, nese ndodhen ose jo.

----------


## Wrangler

Pas ndryshimit te titullit, as une nuk kam ç'a te komentoj me, sepse ndoshta neser do te te duhet te ndryshosh dhe dy postimet e para.

----------


## Darius

Vazhdo e ngriji nje faltore Saladinit ti se shkrimet nuk ndryshohen. Thjesht ndryshova titullin qe mos lodhesh me ti e te tjere te gjeni "argumenta" per ta rrezuar permbajtjen e materialit e sidomos komentoni komplet jashte asaj qe paraqitet ne teme. 

Pra meqe pergjigjet tuaja skane asgje te perbashket me materialin hapes, konsideroje si nje favor qe po te bej qe mos dalesh shemtuar.

----------


## Wrangler

Nuk më intereson mendimi i të tjerëve në dal shëmtuar apo jo. Unë nuk shkruaj për të dalë bukur në sy të tjerëve.  Vetëm se disinformimi nuk më pëlqen.

----------


## Darius

Tani ose sdo te kuptosh ose dashke me cdo qellim te prishesh temen. *Po e perseris dhe njehere per here te fundit*: *Ketu po flitet perse filluan kryqezatat. Ne shkrim ska asnje fjale qe mohon krimet dhe maskrat qe ndodhen. Nuk diskutohet sa u vrane e u prene dhe se kush vriste per fe e kush vriste per bindje politike. Renditen disa fakte historike qe jane kronologji, pa komente, pa deduktime e pa interpretime. Pra nuk ka sesi te konsiderohet disinformacion kur nuk trajtohet se cfare ndodhi por pse filloi. Dhe arsyeja pse filloi eshte e hekurt, e pa diskutueshme dhe e pa ndryshueshme. 

*

----------


## Wrangler

> _Ne shekullin e 11-te, te krishteret ishin njerez te qete dhe aspak fanatiket paranojake qe mendohet se mund ishin_.  Ndersa myslimanet sa kishin filluar te pretendonin per tokat e tyre.


Ku e bazon kete qe ke shkruar ? Te djegia Xhordano Brunos, apo te vrasja e mijra shtrigave, apo te ndalimi i astronomise, apo te qindra akte dhune dhe ndalesa te tjera qe bien ndesh me kishen ?



> Ndonese vete myslimanet mund te jene paqesore, vete feja Islame lindi ne lufte dhe u rrit e tille me te njejtin mentalitet. Qe nga koha e Muhametit, menyra e zgjerimit te islamit dhe e mylsimaneve ishte nepermjet shpates. Mendimi mysliman e ndan boten ne dy pjese, ate islame dhe ate te luftes. Ndersa krishterimi dhe cdo fe tjeter jo myslimane nuk ka nje ndarje te tille.


Ja pse te them se ka disinformacion:

Islami u pergjigj me shpat ndaj moslejimit te kesaj feje. Shpata u perdor per te mos u zhdukur nga faqja e dheut kushdo qe perqafonte kete fe. Shpata ishte vetem per vetmbrojtje dhe jo per te perhapur fene.  Bile edhe gjate periudhes Osmane, ata qe nuk donin te beheshin Myslimane duhet te paguanin "xhizje" / takse. Nese do te ishte perdorur shpata, Ballkani do te ishte sot me fe Islame dhe jo ashtu siç eshte. 

Ej thirri mendjes... feja e krishterenuk u perhap me dhune si Islami thote !!!

Mjafton te te kurdis pak dhe te te kujtoj Ameriken e Jugut se ç'u be gjate ekspansionit te Krishtere

----------

